# LS - Schalter für DC



## zloyduh (9 März 2011)

Kann ich 24VDC kreise mit einem normalem LS-Schalter absichern?
Oder muss es unbedingt ein allstrom sein??


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2011)

zloyduh schrieb:


> Kann ich 24VDC kreise mit einem normalem LS-Schalter absichern?
> Oder muss es unbedingt ein allstrom sein??



Das Datenblatt deines "normalen LS-Schalters" liefert dir die gewünschte Info. Pauschal lässt sich deine Frage nicht so einfach beantworten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2011)

Kommt jetzt auch noch darauf an wie deine Stromquelle aussieht. 
Normale Sicheungen aller Art haben ein wenig Probleme mit den 
Modernen Netzteilen, da diese oft nicht den Strom treiben um ein
Auslösen der Sicherung zu ermöglichen, die Netzteile regeln dann
vorher ab. 
Das kann dann zu gefährlichen Zuständen führen wenn ein Kurzschluss 
in der Anlage ist, die Netzteile regeln die ausgangsspanung runter und 
fahren dann wieder hoch.  Wenn dann dieser Schluss noch in einer sicher-
heitskette ist, ist das garnich gut. 

Da sind dann die Halbleiter Sicherungen zu empfehlen wie Sitop Select von
Siemens oder Locc Box von Lütze, kostet ein wenig mehr, beherscht aber
sicher den fehlerfall.


----------



## Tommi (9 März 2011)

Es gibt von Netzgeräteherstellern auch Tabellen mit Sicherungsautomaten, welche die Selektivität hinter dem Netzteil gewährleisten (Siemens, Phoenix).

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (9 März 2011)

wenn keine großen Kurzschlusströme zu erwarten sind können auch normale LS Gleichstrom abschalten. 
Durch den Gleichstrom wird aber das Kontaktmaterial ungleichmäßig verlagert (das ist eine Frage der Häufigkeit der Schaltungen)
Bei großen Kurzschlusströmen kann ein "Normaler" LS den Kurzschusstrom unter umständen nicht mehr richtig löschen.

Ausserdem wie Helmut schon geschrieben hat kann es sein dass deine Stromquelle den erforderlichen Auslösestrom gar nicht bereitstellen kann (ist sogar sehr häufig das Hauptproblem).
Hier gibt es heute elektronische Sicherungskonzepte die entsprechend selektiv eingestellt werden können.

Bitte beschreibe deine Situation etwas genauer: Speisende Stromquelle (ev Stützbatterien) Voricherungen, . . . Laststrom und Lastart.


----------



## Schnitzel (10 März 2011)

Moin,

hier mal eine Matrix des Herstellers unserer Wahl. Damit kann man herkömmliche Leitungsschutzschalter einsetzen.

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/local_content_pdf/pdf_eng/if_projektierung_sfb_en.pdf


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Mobi (10 März 2011)

Hier nochmal in deutsch:
http://www.phoenixcontact.de/local_content_pdf/pdf_deu/SFB_DE.pdf


----------



## zloyduh (10 März 2011)

Ich verwende ein SITOP Modular 20A, möchte die Ausgangsspannung in 6 zweige verteilen und absichern.
 z.B. die CPU mit C2A, .....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2011)

Bei einen sitop Netzteil würde ich nicht mit Automaten arbeiten, das geht
in die Hose. Soviel ich weiß bringen die nicht den Strom wie zb Phönix.


----------



## zloyduh (10 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bei einen sitop Netzteil würde ich nicht mit Automaten arbeiten, das geht
> in die Hose. Soviel ich weiß bringen die nicht den Strom wie zb Phönix.




Habe im Sitop katalog etwas endeckt:

Es wird empfolen 5SY4 *** Automaten zu verwenden.
Oder das Sitop Select Diagnosemodul.

Meinst du das geht trotzdem in die Hose wenn ich die empfolenen LS-Schalter verwende??

Allgemeine Frage:
In welchen Fällen wird ein allstrom LSS verwendet??


----------



## El Cattivo (10 März 2011)

Hbe gerade eine Tabelle wieder gefunden da kannst du sehen welche LSS für deine Sitop geeignet sind.


----------



## Nais (10 März 2011)

Wir setzen die MICO von Murrelektronik ein (als Alternative zu SITOP- Select oder dem ETA- System).

http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.co...ree=1&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German&pageturning=10

Uwe


----------



## Kistecola (18 März 2011)

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...&sc=True&activetab=product#activetab=product&

ich denke die hier aufgeführten Geräte von Siemens müsste man doch nehmen können, oder?

Wenn die es schon schreiben...


----------



## nico (18 März 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit DC-Schutzschaltern aus? Wären die auch geeignet?

http://datasheet.moeller.net/datasheet.php?model=279122&locale=de_DE


----------



## MCerv (19 März 2011)

Ich setzte gerne IFM DN-Serie mit 10A ein, dazu sichere ich meine einzelnen Kreise mit C4-Automaten von Eaton. Klappt super!


----------

